# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Asar Us Ko Zara Nahin Hota

## baaz

*!!!!!!!!!! Asar Iss Ko Zara Nahin Hota !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DOSTON ARZ KIYA HAI

_ASar iss ko zara nahin hota
Ranj-e-raahat faza nahin hota

Tum hamare kisi tarah na huwe
Warna Duniyaa mein Kya nahin hota

Jab talak pyaar mein tute na kabhi
Dil kisi kaam ka nahin hota

Narsayi se dum ruke to ruke (Narsayi = Patience)
Main kisi se khafa nahin hota

Tum mere paas hote ho Goya
Jab koi doosra nahin hota

Haal-e-dil yaar ko likhon kyunkar
haat dil se judaa nahin hota

Kyun sune arz maztar ay NAAZ
Sanam aakhir khuda nahin hota_

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: !!!!!!!!!! Asar Iss Ko Zara Nahin Hota !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good one

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

nice

----------


## RAHEN

bahut acha hai -
Kyun sune arz maztar ay NAAZ 
Sanam aakhir khuda nahin hota

Tum mere paas hote ho Goya 
Jab koi doosra nahin hota 

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nice One Yaar :up;

----------


## Muzna

_Asar Us Ko Zara Nahin Hota
Ranj Rahat Fizza Nahin Hota

Tum Humaray Kisi Tarhan Na Howay
Warna Duniya Main Kia Nahin Hota

Naarsai Say Dam Rukay Tu Rukay
Main Kisi Say Khafa Nahin Hota

Tum Merey Paas Hotay Ho, Goya
Jab Koi Doosraa Nahin Hota

Haal-E-Dil Yaad Ko Likhoon Kion Kar
Haath Dil Say Judda Nahin Hota

Kion Sunay Arz-E-Muztarib Aye "Momin"
Sanam Aakhir Khuda Nahin Hota_

----------


## villies

nyc... thax for sharing

----------


## Muzna

thank u for liking  :Smile:

----------

